# Se les conoce como, se los conoce como



## izzzi

En ciertas zonas ocurre el fenómeno de leísmo, pero decir "se *les* conoce como..." ¿es leísmo?.

 ¿Cuál es la forma correcta?. 
Porque he oido que en televisión es común que se diga se *los* conoce, ¿Será acaso por ser televisión extranjera?


----------



## Iuris Tantum

Yo he escuchado siempre "se les conoce". 

Hay una explicación al respecto en http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Tag=verbo&Pag=64, apartado "gustar"


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se los conoce = ellos son conocidos. Una pasiva refleja.Aquí no viene a cuento ningún OI, sino un OD que es en la pasiva propia el SUJpac.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Coincido con Xiao. Diga lo que diga el DPD para excusar el empleo de "les", es leísmo puro y duro. Es CD: los hombre son conocidos.


----------



## litelchau

Dichoso leísmo. ¿Qué habremos hecho para merecer esta plaga?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

litelchau said:


> Dichoso leísmo. ¿Qué habremos hecho para merecer esta plaga?



Desequilibrar un sistema pronominal sencillísimo admitiendo un CI para el CD masculino de persona.


----------



## ManPaisa

Es leísmo, aunque se usa en muchos países latinoamericanos considerados no leístas.
Del DPD:


> *f) * Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]).


Más aquí.



MarieSuzanne said:


> Desequilibrar un sistema pronominal sencillísimo admitiendo un CI para el CD masculino de persona.


Peor aun, a menudo también para el CD femenino:  _Se les conoce (a ellas)._


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa, me refería a que todo empezó en el Siglo de Oro, al usar el "le" para personas masculinas, que luego la Academia admitió por su uso "literario". A partir de allí se desequilibró todo, pues se extendió al femenino, al plural, a las cosas, y aparecieron el laísmo y el loísmo.
En los países en que no ocurrió esto, hasta los niños de teta usan bien el sistema pronominal.


----------



## ManPaisa

MarieSuzanne said:


> En los países en que no ocurrió esto, hasta los niños de teta usan bien el sistema pronominal.



Así es.  No se confunden ni por equivocación.


----------



## litelchau

En Andalucía era así hasta hace unos años. Ahora ya no. La televisión nos ha metido el leísmo hasta el comedor de nuestras casas.
Y en las clases de sintaxis diferenciar un CD de un CI es uno de los peores martirios para alumnos y profesores.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¡Si pudiéramos hacérselo entender a la Academia, para que dejara de admitir el leísmo y lo condenara!


----------



## insiluse

Yo compré un libro de Terenci Moix, que trataba sobre Cleopatra Y Marco Antonio, pero cuando encontré el primer leismo, reclamé el dinero que me había costado el libro, editado por editorial Planeta, y... la excusa para no devolverme el dinero fue que ya había pasado un mes desde la fecha de la compra.

Y los diarios y periódicos... para ponerse a gritar y no parar, y no solamente por los leismos, sino que parece que compiten entre ellos a ver quién escribe peor.


----------



## Aviador

Chile no es un país leísta, pero de vez en cuando se ven casos de leísmo al tratar algunos de usar un lenguaje más "elegante". Es una lástima que nos estén metiendo de contrabando la idea de que el leísmo es elegante.


MarieSuzanne said:


> ¡Si pudiéramos hacérselo entender a la Academia, para que dejara de admitir el leísmo y lo condenara!


Una tarea muy difícil, creo. Hasta me he encontrado con cosas como la que denuncio en mi intervención en este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ésas son las cosas que deberían alertar a la Academia, precisamente. Que en un país leísta como España hasta los lingüistas se equivocan, mientras que en los países no leístas no se equivocan ni los niños de teta que aún no han ido a la escuela.


----------



## ManPaisa

Aviador said:


> Chile no es un país leísta, pero de vez en cuando se ven casos de leísmo al tratar algunos de usar un lenguaje más "elegante".


Lo mismo he observado yo en Colombia.  
Como que el _*le* _les suena más digno...



> *Insiluse:*  Yo compré un libro de Terenci Moix, que trataba sobre Cleopatra Y Marco Antonio, pero cuando encontré el primer leismo, reclamé el dinero que me había costado el libro, editado por editorial Planeta


Vas a tener que tirar el DRAE también.  Xiao y Aviador han pescado leísmos en algunas definiciones...


----------



## izzzi

Gracias a todos.

Perdón por lo que voy a decir, pero que feo se oye decir por estas tierras se los conoce o se las conoce. Y yo que pensé que aquí no se daba leísmo.

Y si, concuerdo con otras opiniones que al escribir la gente utiliza _le _para parecer más cultos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ManPaisa said:


> Es leísmo, aunque se usa en muchos países latinoamericanos considerados no leístas.
> Del DPD:
> Más aquí.
> 
> 
> Peor aun, a menudo también para el CD femenino: _Se les conoce (a ellas)._


 
En Canarias se sigue ese patrón.

A Juan lo considero un hombre honesto.
A Juan se le considera un hombre honesto.




Si la Academia dice que es habitual incluso en zonas no leístas y no lo reprueba o lo desaconseja expresamente, tampoco creo que tengamos que ser más papistas que el Papa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ese leísmo _canario_ parece un *leísmo de cortesía*.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

A Juan lo veo bien desde aquí.
A Juan se le ve bien desde aquí.

En principio yo no lo entiendo como leísmo de cortesía porque no me estoy refiriendo a alguien al que trato de usted o con el quiero ser cortés, sino a un tercero, a Juan, que puede ser un niño al que obviamente tuteo.

Desde luego en el caso de tratar a alguien de usted, seguiría el mismo patrón y sí valdría como leísmo de cortesía.

Don Juan, lo veo muy bien.
Don Juan, se le ve muy bien.


----------



## ManPaisa

Yo creo que eso del 'leísmo de cortesía' tiene mucho que ver con esa percepción de elegancia en el uso de _le_ como CD.


----------



## flljob

izzzi said:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> Perdón por lo que voy a decir, pero que feo se oye decir por estas tierras se los conoce o se las conoce. Y yo que pensé que aquí no se daba leísmo.
> 
> Y si, concuerdo con otras opiniones que al escribir la gente utiliza _le _para parecer más cultos.



No es leísmo. Es un uso etimológico del dativo.

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

flljob said:


> No es leísmo. Es un uso etimológico del dativo.
> 
> Saludos


 

Eso es lo que yo también opino.


----------



## Popescu

"A Juan se *lo* considera" estará perfecto, pero suena horrible. Yo creo hay que corregir, lo corregible, no lo incorregible.


----------



## ManPaisa

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Eso es lo que yo también opino.



Una cosa es la explicación del origen del fenómeno (todos los leísmos tuvieron algún inicio y alguna justificación). Otra es el uso de un pronombre de complemento indirecto para un objeto directo ("leísmo").


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para los gallegos es muy cómodo. Como en nuestro sistema (igual al del portugués) no hay parecido fonético entre los OD (_o/a/os/as_) y los OI (_lle/lles_, en portugués escrito _lhe/lhes_, pronunciado como en gallego [*λe/λes*]), basta con preguntarse cómo construiría uno en gallego y se desvanece la posible duda.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Una cosa es la explicación del origen del fenómeno (todos los leísmos tuvieron algún inicio y alguna justificación). Otra es el uso de un pronombre de complemento indirecto para un objeto directo ("leísmo").



Si hay alguna explicación y justificación para su uso, no veo por qué es incorrecto usarlo.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Si hay alguna explicación y justificación para su uso, no veo por qué es incorrecto usarlo.


Eso que lo determinen otros.  La RAE parece aceptarlo.

El hecho es que se trata de un leísmo.


----------



## flljob

Un leísmo que se origina de un dativo latino ¿es leísmo?
Ya lo determinaron hombres inteligentes, entre ellos Andrés Bello, venezolano. Estos son ejemplos tomados de su gramática:
...no creo que merezca el desdén con que hoy se le trata. (Se refiere a un libro)

...es decir, que la duración de la cosa pasada con que se le compara puede no ser más que una parte de la suya.

... porque si el complemento tiene por término el demostrativo él, no le damos otras formas que las del dativo: «Se les admira» (a los grandes hombres), no se los admira.

...convirtiendo el acusativo en dativo «Se invoca a los santos»; «Se honra a los valientes»; «Se nos calumnia»; «Se les lisonjea». Pero si el término es de cosa, la construcción que ordinariamente se emplea es de regular cuasi-refleja...

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Flijob:

Bello era un leísta y de hecho un defensor del leísmo, no se si tiene sentido que lo cités porque está un tanto desactualizado en estos puntos, como ejemplo creo que nadie ya consideraría oportuno usar el _la _en esta frase como recomienda Bello: 

«La señora determinó concurrir con su marido al festín que _*la*_ habían preparado». ) si se usase _le_, uno podría pensar que el festín *lo* habían preparado para el marido...).

Para quienes se interesen en lo que Bello decía al respecto y de donde le viene la doctrina esta del _le _(para las personas, es decir los hombres y en algunos casos las mujeres) y el _lo/la_ (para las cosas y en algunos casos las mujeres....). Los subrayados son míos:

*928* _(n)_. En la tercera persona masculina de singular el complementario acusativo es _le_ o _lo_. Hay escritores que reprueban el _le_, otros que no sufren el _lo_; y la verdad es que aun los que se han pronunciado por uno de estos dos extremos, de cuando en cuando contravienen inadvertidamente a su propia doctrina en sus obras. La que a mí me parece aproximarse algo al mejor uso es la de don Vicente Salvá: _le_ representa más bien las personas o los entes personificados; _lo_ las cosas. Se dice de un campo, que _lo_ cultivan; de un edificio que _lo_ destruyó la avenida; de un ladrón que _le_ prendieron; del mar embravecido por la tempestad, que los marineros _le_ temen. Las corporaciones, como _el pueblo, el ejército, el cabildo_, siguen a menudo la regla de las personas, y lo mismo hacen los seres animados irracionales, cuya inteligencia se acerca más a la del hombre. Al contrario, los seres racionales como que pierden este carácter cuando la acción que recae sobre ellos es de las que se ejercen frecuentemente sobre lo inanimado. Así no disonará el decirse que a un hombre _lo_ partieron por medio, o que _lo_ hicieron añicos. [...] 
*929* _(o)_. En la tercera persona masculina de plural, la forma regular del acusativo es _los_; pero la _les_ ocurre con tanta frecuencia en escritores célebres de todas épocas, que sería demasiada severidad condenarla. 
Cervantes ofrece multitud de ejemplos: «Era la noche fría de tal modo, que _les_ obligó a buscar reparos para el hielo»; «Antonio dijo al italiano que para no sentir tanto la pesadumbre de la mala noche, fuese servido de entretener_les_, contándo_les_», etc.[...]
Los modernos han sido algo más mirados en el uso de este _les_; pero no dejan de admitirlo de cuando en cuando: «Testigos de extraordinarios acontecimientos que _les_ convidaban al canto heroico» (Martínez de la Rosa); «Este personaje excita el interés de los espectadores, _les_ obliga a tomar parte en su suerte», etc. (el mismo); «Para haber de cautivar_les_ se necesita ofrecerles dramas más nutridos, planes más artificiosos, caracteres más varios» (el mismo); [...]
*930* _(p)_. La tercera persona femenina hace _le_ o _la_ en el dativo de singular, y _les_ o _las_ en el plural. Aunque no pueda reprobarse este uso de _la_ y _las_, particularmente hablando de personas, es mejor limitarlo a los casos que convenga para la claridad de la sentencia. No sería menester decir: «Me acerqué a la señora del Intendente y _la_ dí un ramo de flores», porque el _le_ sería aquí tan claro como el _la_. Pero en «La señora determinó concurrir con su marido al festín que _la_ habían preparado», es oportuno el _la_, para que el dativo no se refiera al _marido_; pues aunque el _le_ reproduciría naturalmente el sujeto _la señora_, no está de más alejar hasta los motivos de duda que no sean del todo fundados256. (no incluyo la nota 256, pero vale la pena leerla....)


----------



## flljob

¿Bello leísta?
¡Chale!

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Por supuesto, Bello era leísta.


----------



## Ynez

izzzi said:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> Perdón por lo que voy a decir, pero que feo se oye decir por estas tierras se los conoce o se las conoce. Y yo que pensé que aquí no se daba leísmo.
> 
> Y si, concuerdo con otras opiniones que al escribir la gente utiliza _le _para parecer más cultos.



Las oraciones impersonales se dicen con "le/s" en el 95% o 99% del territorio de habla hispana.

La gente se confunde mucho, y entonces ahora cada vez lo dicen más con "lo/la", porque se creen que es así, pero es más correcto con "le/s".


El problema es que la RAE no se explica bien.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En la "Nueva gramática" de la RAE (pág. 3095) he encontrado lo siguiente (está hablando de la elipsis en las pasivas reflejas y las impersonales reflejas):

"En cambio, la oración _Se debe respetar a los padres_ no es pasiva refleja, sino impersonal refleja. No es posible suprimir _a los padres_ en la respuesta *porque esta expresión constituye el complemento directo *(...)" (las negritas son mías).

Puesto que es un CD, el único pronombre que la Academia acepta para reemplazarlo es *los*: _Se *los* debe respetar._


----------



## Ynez

Busqueda en Google Académico:

"se las conoce como" --> 671
"se los conoce como" --> 555
"se les conoce como" --> 3.990


http://scholar.google.es/


"se las debe respetar" --> 6
"se los debe respetar" --> 3
"se les debe respetar" --> 53


----------



## Ynez

Esto es una búsqueda que ya hice (google) en otra ocasión para un tema del foro. Creo que es interesante:


México
67.700 de "a esto se le llama" site:mx
10 de 10 de "a esto se lo llama" site:mx

España
99.700 de "a esto se le llama" site:es
17.900 de "a esto se lo llama" site:es

Colombia
8.290 de "a esto se le llama" site:co
9 de "a esto se lo llama" site:co

Venezuela
2.870 de "a esto se le llama" site:ve
2 de "a esto se lo llama" site:ve


Chile
1.750 de "a esto se lo llama" site:cl
19.100 de "a esto se le llama" site:cl


Perú
5 de "a esto se lo llama" site: pe
5.070 de "a esto se le llama" site: pe

Uruguay
2 de "a esto se lo llama" site:uy
8.190 de "a esto se le llama" site:uy

En Argentina es diferente:
820 de "a esto se le llama" site:ar
22.000 de "a esto se lo llama" site:ar


Globalmente:
1.160.000 de "a esto se le llama"
248.000 de "a esto se lo llama"


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez, el verbo "llamar" no sirve para este caso, porque también ofrece confusión a los hablantes incluso sin el "se", y muchos no leístas dicen "a esto _le_ llamo", porque confunden el predicativo con un CD y, en consecuencia, toman el CD por CI. De manera que es un caso aparte.


----------



## carlosch

Puerto Rico es leísta.
google: pr

02 entradas para 'a esto se lo llama' 
6,820 entradas para  'a esto se _*le*_ llama'


----------



## Ynez

carlosch said:


> Puerto Rico es leísta por completo.
> google: pr
> 
> 02 'a esto se lo llama'
> 6,820 'a esto se _*le*_ llama'



Vaya, Carlos, se me escapó incluir Puerto Rico en la búsqueda. Me apunto la extensión para la próxima. 


Veo que hay que separar la : pr como en : pe, para que no salga la lengua.


----------



## ManPaisa

carlosch said:


> Puerto Rico es leísta.
> google: pr
> 
> 02 entradas para 'a esto se lo llama'
> 6,820 entradas para  'a esto se _*le*_ llama'



Dudo mucho de que Puerto Rico sea leísta .  Tal vez lo sea en las construcciones impersonales como esta que nos ocupa, como lo son muchos otros países no leístas.

Ej.:  En PR dirían _Lo conozco_ (a Pedro), no _Le conozco._


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La Nueva Gramática como no podía ser menos se ocupa de este tema.
Os recomiendo que leáis los apartados 16.9k, 16.9l  y 16.9m.

Como trata el tema extensamente no me voy a poner aquí a reproducirlo.
En líneas generales no da por válida una u otra opción. De hecho esta Gramática es más descriptiva que normativa.
De lo leído yo entresacaría
"Es tradicionalmente polémico el análisis de las impersonales reflejas con objeto directo de persona".
"El grupo _se le_ se registra ampliamente, e incluso de forma mayoritaria, en oraciones impersonales construidas, en la lengua oral y en la escrita, por hablantes no leístas."
"Es común en las areas mexicana, centroamericana y antillana, además del español europeo, y en buena parte del área andina. No lo es, en cambio en la chilena o en la rioplatense, en las que se prefiere _se lo _o _se la"_.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> La Nueva Gramática como no podía ser menos se ocupa de este tema.
> Os recomiendo que leáis los apartados 16.9k, 16.9l  y 16.9m.
> 
> Como trata el tema extensamente no me voy a poner aquí a reproducirlo.
> En líneas generales no da por válida una u otra opción. De hecho esta Gramática es más descriptiva que normativa.
> De lo leído yo entresacaría
> "Es tradicionalmente polémico el análisis de las impersonales reflejas con objeto directo de persona".
> "El grupo _se le_ se registra ampliamente, e incluso de forma mayoritaria, en oraciones impersonales construidas, en la lengua oral y en la escrita, por hablantes no leístas."
> "Es común en las areas mexicana, centroamericana y antillana, además del español europeo, y en buena parte del área andina. No lo es, en cambio en la chilena o en la rioplatense, en las que se prefiere _se lo _o _se la"_.



Pablo, si has leído mi post 38, verás que, aunque aquí se limita a describir los usos, en otra parte sí se pronuncia por lo *gramaticalmente correcto*, puesto que declara que es un complemento directo. Y ella misma reprueba el leísmo plural. Por lo tanto...


----------



## Ynez

MarieSuzanne said:


> Pablo, si has leído mi post 38, verás que, aunque aquí se limita a describir los usos, en otra parte sí se pronuncia por lo *gramaticalmente correcto*, puesto que declara que es un complemento directo. Y ella misma reprueba el leísmo plural. Por lo tanto...



MarieSuzanne, por eso es por lo que yo he puesto esto en un mensaje anterior:



			
				Ynez said:
			
		

> Por cierto, para saber qué dicien las gramáticas sobre todo esto, recomiendo leer los libros de gramática, y no a los usuarios del foro (sobre todo ver qué citan de los libros y qué dicen por cuenta propia, porque se mezclan conceptos).


----------



## Rodal

MarieSuzanne said:


> Coincido con Xiao. Diga lo que diga el DPD para excusar el empleo de "les", es leísmo puro y duro. Es CD: los hombre son conocidos.



Dirías lo mismo de el siguiente ejemplo:

Se lo veía andar por las calles de noche como si fuera de día.
Se le veía andar por las calles de noche como si fuera de día.

¿Leísmo puro y duro también?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Rodal said:


> Se lo veía andar por las calles de noche como si fuera de día.
> Se le veía andar por las calles de noche como si fuera de día.
> 
> ¿Leísmo puro y duro también?


Esto, que yo sepa, es un tipo de leísmo aceptado por la RAE por referirse a una persona masculina y singular. También hay otros casos en los que se acepta el leísmo, incluyendo en plural, como el leísmo de cortesía y (según recuerdo) alguna forma de leísmo impersonal.


----------



## Rodal

TheCrociato91 said:


> Esto, que yo sepa, es un tipo de leísmo aceptado por la RAE por referirse a una persona masculina y singular. También hay otros casos en los que se acepta el leísmo, incluyendo en plural, como el leísmo de cortesía y (según recuerdo) alguna forma de leísmo impersonal.



Sí, estoy de acuerdo, el leismo es aceptado en muchos casos y en algunos casos es incluso más común que el complemento directo. Este es uno de esos casos.


----------



## Aviador

Rodal said:


> Dirías lo mismo de el siguiente ejemplo:
> 
> Se lo veía andar por las calles de noche como si fuera de día.
> Se le veía andar por las calles de noche como si fuera de día.
> 
> ¿Leísmo puro y duro también?


Yo no tengo la más mínima duda, usar un pronombre de dativo para un complemento directo como en _Se le veía andar por las calles de noche como si fuera de día_ es leísmo, con el apellido que quieran, pero leísmo y, por lo tanto, algo que yo no diría jamás.


----------



## Circunflejo

izzzi said:


> decir "se *les* conoce como..." ¿es leísmo?.





izzzi said:


> ¿Cuál es la forma correcta?.


Decir "se les conoce como..." está aceptado por la RAE y por tanto se puede considerar correcto mal que les pese a muchos.


litelchau said:


> Dichoso leísmo. ¿Qué habremos hecho para merecer esta plaga?


¿Qué habremos hecho para merecer tanto intolerante con el leísmo?


MarieSuzanne said:


> ¡Si pudiéramos hacérselo entender a la Academia, para que dejara de admitir el leísmo y lo condenara!


 Bastante lo condena ya, que ni se digna a admitirlo en plural.


Fer BA said:


> Bello era un leísta y de hecho un defensor del leísmo


 Yo no soy gramático pero, al igual que Bello, soy leísta y defensor del leísmo. Además, me da igual lo que opine la RAE al respecto.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, _se les_. La NGLE lo menciona aquí.


Spoiler: Sisyph



__


----------



## Rocko!

S.V. said:


> Sí, _se les_. La NGLE lo menciona


Sobre el chiste que no se cuenta solo, creo que es más carga quitarse la carga que la mismísima carga.


----------



## S.V.

"Trujo un gran caldero de agua fría del pozo y se le echó por todo el cuerpo" (_Quijote_). ¡El pecado ancestral!


----------



## Doraemon-

S.V. said:


> "Trujo un gran caldero de agua fría del pozo y se le echó por todo el cuerpo" (_Quijote_). ¡El pecado ancestral!


Cierto, aunque hoy ya no se usaría así, se consideraría arcaico (como "trujo"). El uso del "le/les" como forma de acusativo (leísmos aparte) se da como norma en impersonales con "se" (es un reemplazo, como el de "le" por "se" cuando hay un pronombre de OD en "se lo dije" en vez de "le lo dije"; aunque sea "se" no es un reflexivo ni otros usos propios de "se", sino un "le" transformado), aunque solo restringido a personas ("se les invitó a la recepción"). Al impersonalizarse el pronombre acusativo "los" se transforma en "les" aunque siga siendo acusativo: "Pepe los invitó a la recepción", pero "Se les invitó a la recepción".
Hoy se entendería "se le echó por todo el cuerpo" de otra manera, como "el caldero le fue echado a él" ("se" impersonal, "le"=a él, no "el caldero", que estaría como OD implícito).
Pero vamos, de cualquier manera, NO es un leísmo. Es como se debe decir ("se le conoce", "se les invita"...)


----------



## Aviador

Doraemon- said:


> ... Pero vamos, de cualquier manera, NO es un leísmo. Es como se debe decir ("se le conoce", "se les invita"...)


Pues yo creo que sí es leísmo, es decir el uso de un pronombre de acusativo como complemento directo en lugar de uno de acusativo como corresponde.  Ahora bien, la RAE, por ejemplo, hace una excepción en este caso y no condena este leísmo, pero sí lo considera como tal. Del _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_:


> *leísmo*. *1.* Es el uso impropio de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo, en lugar de _lo_ (para el masculino singular o neutro)_, los_ (para el masculino plural) y _la(s)_ (para el femenino), que son las formas a las que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función (→ pronombres personales átonos, 1).
> […]
> *f)* Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s)_ se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]); _«Se le vio_ [al niño] _algunas veces contento»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); _«Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda»_ (Fuentes _Ceremonias_ [Méx. 1989]); _«En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito»_ (Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]); _«Al rey se le veía poco»_ (UPietri _Visita_ [Ven. 1990]); sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s): «Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía»_ (Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]); _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!»_ (Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]); _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).


----------



## gunnros

_"Se le conocen varios defectos._", en esta sí que no hay leísmo_. _Del resto, totalmente de acuerdo con el ínclito Aviador_  _


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo no lo considero un leísmo porque no es un "uso impropio", como pone en tu definición. Es un uso propio, aunque ya sería una cuestión nominalista. Por ejemplo: ¿es un leísmo (según esta definición no, pero se le llama así) el leísmo de cortesía?
Si llamamos "leísmo" a usar las formas "le/les" en cualquier función de acusativo, pues entonces sí, es un leísmo. Pero no un leísmo impropio (que es el leísmo según esta definición), a eso me refiero. Ya cómo lo llamemos...

leísmo. 1. Es el uso *impropio* de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo, en lugar de _lo_ (...)

Existe una serie de usos propios del lenguaje en el que _le_ tiene función de acusativo. Esta es una de ellas. 
A mí me sonaría horrible "por la presente, se _lo_ invita a usted a la recepción que tendrá lugar..." Aquí la forma propia es _le_, aunque sea un acusativo, un OD.


----------

